# كيفية رفع ملفات فيديو للمنتدى



## محمودفرحات (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى المهندسين لدى ملفات فيديو تعليمى ارى انها مفيدة لمهندسى الميكانيكا كيف يمكن ان انشرها للجميع حتى تعم الفائدة ولعل فى هذا ردا لبعض جميل اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين


----------



## ahmed morshidy (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك اله خيرا اخى العزيز
يمكنك رفع الملفات على مواقع الshare العديدة
ومنها موقع طقطق http://www.9q9q.com
يمكنك عمل حساب عليه مجانا
وبالله التوفيق :14:


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (8 يناير 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

أشكرك أخي محمود على هذه البادرة الطيبه 

ويمكنك استخدام مواقع رفع الملفات وأحدها هي التي ذكرها الأخ أحمد مرشدي

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## المقلوع (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ومن المواقع www.ma5zn.com
وللتواصل 

الأخ ابو جاسم (المقلوع) ارجو مراعاة شروط وقوانين الملتقى..

*( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)*
*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


----------



## مني حكايات (30 مايو 2010)

*بالتوفيق للجميع*


----------



## aatt11 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررا على الطرح


----------



## عادل المعكوف (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عندى ملفات مهمة فى اعمال المواقع اريد رفعها ليستفيد الجميع منها برجاء شرحطريقة رفعها الى منتداكم العزيز علينا وجزاكماللة خيرا


----------

